# Auto-Trail Cheyenne - Water System



## bem (Jun 20, 2007)

We purchased a Cheyenne 696 in June 2006 and are having problems with the quantity of water in the system. At the time of ordering we had an extra tank fitted and was told it was 40 litres, the main system or tank should hold 80 litres making a total of 120 litres. The problem we are having is that we only seem to be getting around 70 litres out and can only put in around 80 litres in even thou both tanks seem to be working correctly. Does any body know what each tank should hold?


----------

